
Liu Xiaobo, Chinese Dissident Who Won Nobel While Jailed, Dies at 61 - stablemap
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/13/world/asia/liu-xiaobo-dead.html
======
paradite
Previous flamewar-filled discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14761686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14761686)

~~~
stablemap
I think the NYT's writing is good here but there's no need for two topics --
mods deleting mine seems a good idea.

